# True Blood



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Does anyone eles watch this?

I just started watching it online this week - I'm only on episode 8 of season 1 but I love it!
Can't believe I haven't watched it before!

I'm not into Twilight at all but really like True Blood.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

There are a bunch of us True Blood fans! 

LOOOVE the show. It just keeps getting better and better as it goes on also. When you finish the show, i highly recommend reading the southern Vampire Mysteries that the show is based on. It won't spoil you for the show, it just makes it better, IMO
Who are your fave characters so far?


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

bellaratamaltese said:


> There are a bunch of us True Blood fans!
> 
> LOOOVE the show. It just keeps getting better and better as it goes on also. When you finish the show, i highly recommend reading the southern Vampire Mysteries that the show is based on. It won't spoil you for the show, it just makes it better, IMO
> Who are your fave characters so far?


oh I will deffo read those!

I don't have any fave characters yet - but Sookies brother is very nice to look at! lol
I like the guy who owns the bar, Sam.
And Bill is cool!


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Well, then I won't tell you about Alcide Herveaux quite yet! I used to think I was an Eric fan, but hmmmmm....Alcide is really.....nice. I'm just sayin'. You will love this series. Like Stacy said, it just keeps getting better and better. This weeks episode was really heating up! Are you caught up yet Stacy??


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

amby said:


> oh I will deffo read those!
> 
> I don't have any fave characters yet - but Sookies brother is very nice to look at! lol
> I like the guy who owns the bar, Sam.
> And Bill is cool!


I love Eric. i like Sam too and Lafayette


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

bellaratamaltese said:


> I love Eric. i like Sam too and Lafayette


Not sure who Eric is.
Not a big fan of Lafayette yet.


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

*slowly stands up* Hi, I'm Mandy and I'm a True Blood Addict. 

I have to say it's fun to see new TB people - they have NO idea what they're getting into! Pam - I've never been a big Eric fan, mostly Bill & Jason but Alcide takes the cake! We should pass a law that he is not allowed to wear a shirt.... 

I've read the books and think they are good but the show has gone a different route. Some people get caught up on comparing the two that they lose the beauty of the series. So, if you can separate them I'd say go ahead and read them. 

Is it Sunday yet???


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

pammy4501 said:


> Well, then I won't tell you about Alcide Herveaux quite yet! I used to think I was an Eric fan, but hmmmmm....Alcide is really.....nice. I'm just sayin'. You will love this series. Like Stacy said, it just keeps getting better and better. This weeks episode was really heating up! Are you caught up yet Stacy??


Yep, all caught up! I was not happy I got to the end of my missed episodes, I can tell you that much. 

Female characters, I think Jessica and Pam are still my favorite.


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

amby said:


> Not sure who Eric is.
> Not a big fan of Lafayette yet.


I don't think you've seen Lafayette's best scene ever... I think it's Episode 9 of Season 1.


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

MandyMc65 said:


> I don't think you've seen Lafayette's best scene ever... I think it's Episode 9 of Season 1.


ooh! Thats the next episode for me to watch! I'm on episode 8 now!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

amby said:


> Not sure who Eric is.
> Not a big fan of Lafayette yet.


Eric is the blonde vampire that Bill and Sookie go see at Fangtasia. 

I personally love Lafayette's 'Aids Burger' scene


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

bellaratamaltese said:


> Eric is the blonde vampire that Bill and Sookie go see at Fangtasia.
> 
> I personally love Lafayette's 'Aids Burger' scene


oh yeah! The lead Vampire guy!
All I've seen of him so far is just that one scene I think.


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

bellaratamaltese said:


> Eric is the blonde vampire that Bill and Sookie go see at Fangtasia.
> 
> I personally love Lafayette's 'Aids Burger' scene


That's the scene of Lafayette's! 



amby said:


> oh yeah! The lead Vampire guy!
> All I've seen of him so far is just that one scene I think.


Yeah he doesn't get much air time in Season 1 and he has the ugly long hair. He's much better in Season 2! Oh and definitely the first episode of Season 3. :thumbsup:


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

MandyMc65 said:


> That's the scene of Lafayette's!
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah he doesn't get much air time in Season 1 and he has the ugly long hair. He's much better in Season 2! Oh and definitely the first episode of Season 3. :thumbsup:


I saw that scene - still not a big fan but I might be in time!

I'm looking forward to season 2 & 3!!


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

MandyMc65 said:


> *slowly stands up* Hi, I'm Mandy and I'm a True Blood Addict.


:smrofl::smrofl:
Is there a 12 step program for that?? Hope not! And yes, it should be against the law for Alcide to put his shirt on!!!

And here is why I (and others) do love us a little Lafayette!!


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Who is Alcide? I can't wait to see him!! LOL!


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

She asked....

Alcide Herveaux .


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

I am just about to start the series online. I know my kids love it. I did the same with Lost and Dexter. Fun times.


----------



## sones (Jul 13, 2010)

MandyMc65 said:


> She asked....
> 
> Alcide Herveaux .
> View attachment 88733


:w00t: That's one smokin' picture! Yeah I was an avid Eric fan at first, but now I am rootin for Alcide too! :thumbsup:


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

MandyMc65 said:


> She asked....
> 
> Alcide Herveaux .
> View attachment 88733


Oh My God!:w00t:

*skips a few episodes in search of him!*


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

amby said:


> Oh My God!:w00t:
> 
> *skips a few episodes in search of him!*


He doesn't come on until season 3 - so you'll have to skip a bunch!!

After you watch True Blood, you should start Vampire Diaries next. :thumbsup:


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

bellaratamaltese said:


> He doesn't come on until season 3 - so you'll have to skip a bunch!!
> 
> After you watch True Blood, you should start Vampire Diaries next. :thumbsup:


I'm looking forward to season 3! 

ooh - another one to add to my list


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

LOL Yeah he's one gorgeous man!

Unfortunately I think last Sunday was his last episode until the Season 3 finale.  BUT he did become a Series Regular for Season 4 :chili:


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Can't wait for Sunday night!!!
xoxoxoxoxo


----------



## Terry36 (Jan 21, 2009)

I too am a True Blood addict. I have read all of the books and am having a hard time with the series being so different sometimes. I have to keep my mouth shut so I don't spoil it for DH. This season is more graphic and bloody than the past 2 seasons.... :blink:

ALCIDE is HOT! :thumbsup:


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

I'm almost done season 1 now


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I have to admit TB is my guilty pleasure. I've watched it from the beginning,not sure why. But it is addictive. I found it channel surfing and heard the music from the opening song just cracked me up...I wanna do bad things with you... so I figured I gotta watch it and see.

I do have to admit it's getting more graphic too.

Yeah,not a Twightlight fan but it's more of a kid's or teen thing.

I like funky stuff like this,anyone ever watch American Gothic? Or Eerrie Indiana,remember the woman who kept her children young by sleeping in "Foreverwear", it was a giant Tupperwear container?

I got hooked on Sex in the City the same way,even my hubby liked that show..


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I love Tru Blood! Its my favorite show and the only thing I find I don't like about it is each week the shows aren't on long enough! They need to be at the very least 2 hours. I'm never ready to quit watching when it goes off. :blush:
I didn't watch Twilight when it came out because I really didn't think I'd like it. I watched the first show a couple of weeks ago. I then bought the second, read the books and just went back to the theatre with a friend (who borrowed my movies) to watch eclipse for the second time. I can't believe I like it so much. I'm also watching The Gates on TV so I'm starting to see a pattern here :blink:
Twilight makes Tru Blood seem more like Vampire porn but I still love it and its still my favorite. I hate to see the season end. I have a friend that comes over every Sunday and we watch it together.:Waiting:
I love Tru Blood.


----------



## majik921 (Apr 27, 2010)

Where are you watching it online? I'm a little behind in the most recent season because I can't find any good links for it anymore. I'm dying to catch up the last three episodes I've missed. 

Help a girl out?

I also second Vampire Diaries, my husband and I have really gotten into that show and I'm so glad that The Gates is on during the summer so we can get our fix.


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

I watch it on Watch tv series online for free, full episodes - Watch Series.com


----------



## nytesong (Aug 11, 2010)

I LOVE True Blood too! So many, many good HBO series. Sundays are good nights--First True Blood, then Hung and then Entourage. Curb Your Enthusiasm is going to be on again soon and I'm very excited for Boardwalk Empire.

I must say I am NOT a fan of Sookie or Tara. I feel bad saying that because they are two of the main characters but I just don't like them. I feel like they both have the habit of getting mad at someone else in the show for being bull headed and doing something without thinking...but then go and do the very same sort of thing themselves! Drives me NUTs.

Thank goodness for all the amazing men to look at! Sounds terrible to say, but omg...there is so serious eye candy in that show. Jason, Eric, Alcide and Sam are my favorites. Layfayette is nice too...even though I wouldn't be his type! Oh! And Eggs. =) Sadly..Bill comes in last...but he does have a lot of heart-racing scenes with Sookie.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

majik921 said:


> Where are you watching it online? I'm a little behind in the most recent season because I can't find any good links for it anymore. I'm dying to catch up the last three episodes I've missed.
> 
> Help a girl out?
> 
> I also second Vampire Diaries, my husband and I have really gotten into that show and I'm so glad that The Gates is on during the summer so we can get our fix.


I started the Gates but couldnt' get past the first ep. It just seemed like a vamped Desperate Housewives and not really in a good way. Maybe I'll give it another chance.

I absolutely adore Vampire Diaries and I like the fact that it is PG (more or less) so my 11 yr old daughter can watch it. She gets soooo mad I won't let her watch True Blood! She keeps saying some kids in her class get to watch it and I keep telling her if their parents are letting them watch it, it's because they have never seen it themselves. If they watched it - they wouldnt' be letting their 5th graders watch it also

! 


njdrake said:


> I love Tru Blood! Its my favorite show and the only thing I find I don't like about it is each week the shows aren't on long enough! They need to be at the very least 2 hours. I'm never ready to quit watching when it goes off. :blush:
> I didn't watch Twilight when it came out because I really didn't think I'd like it. I watched the first show a couple of weeks ago. I then bought the second, read the books and just went back to the theatre with a friend (who borrowed my movies) to watch eclipse for the second time. I can't believe I like it so much. I'm also watching The Gates on TV so I'm starting to see a pattern here :blink:
> Twilight makes Tru Blood seem more like Vampire porn but I still love it and its still my favorite. I hate to see the season end. I have a friend that comes over every Sunday and we watch it together.:Waiting:
> I love Tru Blood.


If you are seeing a pattern, I would definitely add Vampire Diaries into the mix! LOOOOVE that show. To me, it's better than Twilight and some seriously nice eye candy in that show also. It's not a Twilight 'knock off', I think it parallels Buffy more than anything but it's definitely worth watching.


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

bellaratamaltese said:


> I absolutely adore Vampire Diaries and I like the fact that it is PG (more or less) so my 11 yr old daughter can watch it. She gets soooo mad I won't let her watch True Blood! She keeps saying some kids in her class get to watch it and I keep telling her if their parents are letting them watch it, it's because they have never seen it themselves. If they watched it - they wouldnt' be letting their 5th graders watch it also
> 
> .



omg! 11 year olds should not be watching True Blood!


----------



## Terry36 (Jan 21, 2009)

Did you guys see last nights episode; it's getting more and more unpredictable! And the ending...geez the spine??? :blink: my mouth was open the entire time .


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

But I loved the little end...."and now for the weather! Tiffany?" Brilliant!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

pammy4501 said:


> But I loved the little end...."and now for the weather! Tiffany?" Brilliant!


 
Makes you wonder if Tiffany was the appetizer?

Even w/ the gore,I go love the deliciously wicked humour.


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

pammy4501 said:


> But I loved the little end...."and now for the weather! Tiffany?" Brilliant!


I was dying laughing! I hate being left with "I know what you are"... grrrrrr! Just tell us already! I've read the books so I have an idea, but who knows what Alan Ball will decide to do! :aktion033:


----------

